

How to get featured in VentureBeat with no connections [podcast] - msacca
http://howtobuildarocketship.com/podcast/ep-41-conrad-egusa/

======
jolie
Conrad Egusa is not a VB writer. He contributed a couple guest posts in recent
years, and he may have done some other writing for us, but it was more than 3
years ago.

Look, if you REALLY want to get featured on VB (or any other site),
connections are almost beside the point, anyhow. It all comes down to your
product (is it important? does it work?) and your story (is it interesting?
are you available to talk about yourself and your company?). There's no
special trick to getting press other than being press-worthy, press-ready, and
respectful.

~~~
goldvine
Did you listen to the episode...?

Your description _exactly_ matches what Conrad pushed listeners to do.

Product + Story = Connections not necessarily needed.

------
goldvine
It was wonderful speaking to Conrad, his PR-resources are a great start for
anyone looking to get started with this kind of work

